# Sad story, and help from breeders (please)



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi all,

Today is a very sad day for me. I had to put down my pom. She was my baby and I loved her SOOO much. She's not been well for a while now - she had many, many health issues. We've been doing our best to treat as things come up and just give her a good quality of life.

This morning as I was getting ready for work, she broke her usual morning routine. She followed me all around the house, and she looked up at me with big, painful eyes and I know she was asking for help. I've been struggling for months about what to do. This morning, if she could talk, she would have said "it's time." I took her to the vet, who didn't even have to ask why I was there. She just looked at me and said "Now?" I could only nod, I couldn't even talk. So I consoled my baby while the vet held her still and administered the shot.

When I walked away, I couldn't help but notice how peaceful she looked. The pain and suffering she had been enduring for the past three (almost four) years was finally gone. But it still hurts me that she's gone.

Several years ago I rescued a beautiful Havanese to be a companion for my pom. They got along beautifully and spent their days snuggling together in their oversized bed.

My Havanese is such a sweet, amazing creature, and I would like to get another companion for her. She's middle-aged (not sure of exact age, but we think around 8-10 yrs) and very calm, and has some quirks that I think most Havanese do not have (due to her past).

I would really like to get a grown dog to keep her company, someone who is a little on the calm side, because she tends to get intimidated by excitable dogs and goes into hiding rather than play with them.

So I would like to know how I might go about finding the right dog for our family. I wouldn't mind another rescue, but my husband is concerned about the amount of work that could potentially take. As an alternative, I would like to know about "retired" breeding dogs. How old is a dog when they are retired from breeding? What sort of temperament do they typically have? What do breeders do with those dogs? If this is the type of dog that would blend well into our family, how would I go about finding one?

Thank you so much for your time. I want to get the right dog for us, and I want Tango to have the best companion we can find for her. Thanks again.


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. I wish you lots of luck finding a new dog.

Jo x


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss.. I'm sure you will be able to find a new playmate for Tango. Where do you live?

Ryan


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. This is the price we pay for the love of these furry members of our families.

Please contact Havanese Rescue Inc. We have dogs that are totally house trained, young and older dogs. Many of these dogs have no disabilities at all and are from loving owners who could no longer care for them due to the economy.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy, even when we know it's their time to go. Good luck with your doggie search.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Here's hugs to you to help you through this hard time. :hug: 
Your story brought tears to my eyes....I'm sure we can all relate to having to let a pet go.
Even though you did what was best for your Pom, it sure doesn't make it any easier. 
Best of luck in your search for a new companion. 
I'm sure you will find just what you are looking for!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

When my previous dog, Cooper, a whippet, had to be put to sleep (at age 14) it was sooo hard! I think my husband and I cried for weeks afterwards. So I understand your loss and feel for you.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.

If I were you, I would certainly look into a rescue. There are so many older dogs that need homes and it sounds like you are willing to take an older dog. 

If you decide to go with a retired breeding dog, I would suggest you start looking at breeders websites. I am sure some breeders on this site would be able to help point you in the right direction. My Mom got a retired breeder from Yuppy Puppy Havanese. He was much younger, but I am sure there are many dogs that are retired older.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Pom, RIP sweet girl.

Please contact Havanese Rescue, so many dogs are being given up now due to the economy or people moving and not being able to take their dogs. Since so many people want a puppy it's harder to place older dogs, HR may be just the place for you to begin your search for a companion for Tango. Best of luck to you.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for your thoughts and kind words.

I'm OK one minute, because I know she's happy now. But the next minute I'm crying my eyes out. I know it was the right decision at the right time, but it still is painful.

I will contact HRI. Thank you for that suggestion, and maybe they will have the perfect dog for us.

Ryan, I'm in Dallas, TX. However I would be willing to travel to meet a potential new family member, if I can talk to someone and discussions seem to be progressing well. I would prefer to find something within a day's driving distance (so we don't have to fly the dog if it works out), but am not opposed to flying, either. I really just want to make sure we get a good friend for Tango, so location isn't really a big factor for me.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dog. :hug:
Gina


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sorry for the loss of your beloved Pom. Good luck in your search for a new friend for your family and Tango.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Your post is so beautifully written and has brought me to tears. I feel the love you both shared. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You brought tears to my eyes too. We just lost our little Felix, my son's cat of 14 plus years about 10 days ago and I can relate to the crying your eyes out even though you know you did the right thing, giving them peace. It tears a piece our soul out each time we lose a loved one and I suspect there is one big party being readied at the Rainbow Bridge for all of us when it's time for our reunion with those very special four legged creatures who stole our hearts.

I hope your search goes well for a friend for your Hav. The right dog, with your name tattooed on its heart will find you. Sending cyber hugs and prayers for your sweet pom.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to read of the passing of your beloved Pom. And like others have said-please take a look at Havanese Rescue Inc-there are wonderful dogs there just waiting for a loving home. 

Good Luck in your search.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Havanese Rescue does a lot of very careful screening to ensure a successful placement for the dog. Their utmost desire is the perfect home for each dog, so I think if you are upfront about exactly what your concerns and desires are, it will help find a good dog when he/she is found.

On the other hand, have you contacted Joan Little from Jolain Havanese? She posted about an available adult male a little while ago. I don't know if he's still available, but she's fairly close to you too. She may also have other leads.

Best wishes on your search. I'm sorry for your loss. That's so hard.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your Pom. It just breaks your heart to lose such a loved dog. My condolences to you.

In time, the right dog will find you. Good luck in your search.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your little Pom. I know you are missing her. Glad to hear you are interested in a rescue adult . . . there is nothing like a new bundle of fur to give a distraction. Good luck with your search. (((Hugs)))


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you everyone, for your kind thoughts and replies. It's so nice to have people who understand.

I will contact HRI, and I will also contact Joan about her available dog.

If you hear of any others, please let me know.

Thank you all again.


----------

